# where to buy nice and healthy bettas in GTA?



## tooclutch24

Hey guys,

As the title suggests, just wondering where you guys would suggest to buy my first fish/betta fish ever in the GTA. 

Thanks for any comments.


----------



## Cory

The nice thing (and I guess not so nice thing) about bettas is that they are individually cupped so the chance of spreading infections is greatly reduced. Usually you don't have much to worry about when it comes to male betta health although it is not 100% As far as quality of appearance, beauty is in the eye of the beholder and most dedicated fish dealers have a good selection to choose from.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

There's quite the wall of nice bettas at BigAls Scarborough.

Also, I'd be tempted to call Menagerie. 


W


----------



## sillygyrl8

I buy mine from breeder's I know from auction's, i don't really buy bettas from retail stores.

Kim - tqmp on pricenetwork
Catherine Salmon - HDAS
Zenafish.ca
are some.

there a couple others that breed amazing bettas


----------



## jon021

Aquapets usually has a pretty decent selection of bettas, they recently had a couple giant bettas but keep in mind that they also require larger tanks. Most of the bettas at aquapets were dragons the last time i was there.


----------



## AquaNeko

jon021 said:


> Aquapets usually has a pretty decent selection of bettas, they recently had a couple giant bettas but keep in mind that they also require larger tanks. Most of the bettas at aquapets were dragons the last time i was there.


I was there last friday. I remember $19 for a 'flame' Betta. I think it was a half-moon. I'm not into Bettas but starting to like them having seen them at Aquapets and them semi-flaring at me when I flashed my watch reflection at them. I'll have to check them out another time with a small mirror to get a better look at them. They had some IIRC dark red/black or possible blue with a yellowish frill Betta there. Looked nice but the fancy ones are EXPENSIVE!!


----------



## tooclutch24

thanks for the replies guys...guess i'll head to big als and aquapets this weekend


----------



## fish

I just got one from Menagerie last week and they were all really healthy looking and priced as low as anywhere. They also have variants like crowntail etc.


----------



## jacky75

sillygyrl8 said:


> I buy mine from breeder's I know from auction's, i don't really buy bettas from retail stores.
> 
> Kim - tqmp on pricenetwork
> Catherine Salmon - HDAS
> Zenafish.ca
> are some.
> 
> there a couple others that breed amazing bettas


I would like to buy some? How to contact Kim(in pricenetwork)? Thx.


----------



## Tigercga

I saw a lot of bettas selling at a fish store near hwy 7 and kennedy. go and take a look.


----------



## crxmaniac

sillygyrl8 said:


> I buy mine from breeder's I know from auction's, i don't really buy bettas from retail stores.
> 
> Kim - tqmp on pricenetwork
> Catherine Salmon - HDAS
> Zenafish.ca
> are some.
> 
> there a couple others that breed amazing bettas


I actually just set up a deal with Kim, Replies very quickly, i am expecting my betta to arrive this tuesday morning. Very reasonably priced. I started a thread in the buy/sell section 'looking for female betta' check out that one and respond to Kim there would probably be the easiest route. GL


----------



## MichaelAngelo

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i know!!!

just 2 weeks ago i walked into the new store at Hwy 7 and Kennedy (already mentioned)... it's frank's aquarium or something like that.... in big plaza complex there next to the dim-sum place across from congee wong (i think)... *white guy strugges*

He's got madd quality bettas compared to the cr*p you find in chains

**to chime in again: if you're looking for crowntail females let him know... maybe we can get him to order some***


----------



## brigitteisveryspecial

*rescue betta*

i 'rescued' my male betta from a shabby shop in the chinatown mall (that's ON spadina, SOUTH of dundas) and he was not sick, but in horrible shape.

If you're into animal advocacy, i suggest you grab a guy from this shop. Also, because they're not doing good, I got my guy for $4 and after three weeks of lovin' care, he's doing so much better (personality-wise) and now I'm just waiting for his new healthy diet to do its magic so he can begin to look his very best.

For anyone who cares about bettering one of these poor fish's lives, please consider getting one of these no-so-hot looking bettas. The one perk is that the store is going out of business (meaning, hopefully the fish won't have to suffer much longer!) the other upside to this is that you can haggle down prices for basic fish supplies (food, heaters, nets, filter media, crappy decorations, etc.)

I believe the store is called TOM's. It is upstairs on the 2nd foor.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan

_If you're into animal advocacy, i suggest you grab a guy from this shop​_
Some thoughts on this:

1. If you buy from someone who does not humanely treat his animals in his shop, you keep him in business a little longer, and by your participation, you are building for him, an economic incentive towards cruelty towards animals.

2. If you don't buy those sad fish, they die, and he goes out of business even sooner than he says. If someone buys all the sick fish, the guy (who said yesterday he's going out of business) is likely just to order and mistreat a dozen more orders of fish before finally, hundreds or thousands of fish die, and he finally gets the bailiff's locks on the doors, and he goes out of business.

A bandaid does no good when a torniquet is what is needed....

I buy from retailers who have healthy fish, because I want my dollars to go to people who treat my future wet-pets with kindness. It is not only the ethical path, it's also the way to enjoy your own hobby the most.

By all means I would rescue sick fish, when I can, but I try not to give money to the guys who mistreat their fish, even during their Going Out For Business Sales. If the aquarium shop you're in smells bad, has dead fish floating in many many tanks, then I don't buy livestock from them.

W


----------



## tooclutch24

so i went to big al scarborough and aquapets over the weekend for some bettas

the bettas at aquapets were way overpriced compared to big al and big al had some crownfish bettas too that were signficantly cheaper

i guess if the bettas at aquapets were more healthy they would be worth it but from readin the forums, it seems like it would be fine to buy them from big al's


----------



## brigitteisveryspecial

*response to bad pet shops*

KhuliLoachFan:

you're absolutely right. it is not good practice to support shops that are not worthy of being in business. In fact, i would have stolen the fish if i could! But fish are hard to steal!
I think the shop truly is going out of business though. he only has a couple of goldfish, some sad looking guppies, and a wack of male bettas.
I should not have suggested people financially support his endeavor. But I, myself, am just immediately affected by seeing any animal/creature suffer and I guess that for me, saving this betta was the right choice.

To each his own, I guess! But it's great we have this site to warn each other and to help guide in matters like this.

thanks for your input!


----------



## Marowana

MichaelAngelo said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO i know!!!
> 
> just 2 weeks ago i walked into the new store at Hwy 7 and Kennedy (already mentioned)... it's frank's aquarium or something like that.... in big plaza complex there next to the dim-sum place across from congee wong (i think)... *white guy strugges*
> 
> He's got madd quality bettas compared to the cr*p you find in chains
> 
> **to chime in again: if you're looking for crowntail females let him know... maybe we can get him to order some***


Franks aquarium has really nice bettas. plus all his fish are well taken care of.


----------



## InSpirit

*Frank's Aquarium*

Talked to Frank and he's got a big arowana order coming in soon. His bettas are beautiful and reasonably priced. More half moons coming in after Christmas. I asked him to get in some females for us who want to breed them.


----------



## indoorjungledotca

We have some regulars and half moons aswell! Check us out when you have the time!


----------



## ilikefish

Tigercga said:


> I saw a lot of bettas selling at a fish store near hwy 7 and kennedy. go and take a look.


where?............


----------



## dl88dl

ilikefish said:


> where?............


Frank's Aquarium
Peachtree Centre, Unit C-18
8380 Kennedy Road
Markham, ON L3R 0W4
(905) 477-1950


----------



## InSpirit

*bettas*



ilikefish said:


> where?............


The stock of bettas is somewhat depleted of late. Next order is expected in the first or second week of April at Frank's. Thanks.


----------



## vaporize

Talk to Zena, I know she imports quite some hard to find species and very nice specimens, she always do some quarantine before releasing.

http://www.zenafish.ca


----------

